# Endangered - A Suspense Novel Set in the Sea Islands



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

_*Endangered*_​by Mary Helen "Mara" Smith and Shuford "Ford" Smith​
A New York City automobile accident shatters Melanie Parker Evans' existence. She wakes from a coma to learn that her son, husband, mother and father have been killed. As she physically and emotionally recovers, Melanie discovers even more is at risk - her family's business and estate, a culture, a species....

Set primarily on a fictional sea island off the coast of Savannah, Georgia, explore the recurring cycles from old to new, the changing forces from tides to humans, and the driving primeval urges to survive from loggerhead turtle to mankind.

Get involved in this web of vivid characters in an intriguing setting with a timeless prolog, a simple Gullah story, a hellacious firefighting scene, an exciting sex-on-the-beach episode, a fearsome hurricane, a wild chase, a devious drug running scheme, and more. It's all _Endangered_.



> Story sounds well-paced and imaginative.
> - Jacqueline Cantor, Editor





> Landscape descriptions are beautifully painted. Good tale.
> - Betty Carpenter, Writer





> What an exciting and suspenseful book you've written. I was especially taken by the extensive research you've done, not only about the loggerhead turtles, but the flora and fauna of the barrier islands, their function, their aura, and their significant history. What impresses me the most is the number of issues--lessons, if you will--that you have tucked into the plot without their "preaching" or being a distraction from the flow of the story.
> - Mildred Barger Herschler, Author of _The Darkest Corner_ and _The Walk into Morning_





> Combination of ecological and historical interest coupled with commercial story line is a fine idea.
> - Dawn Seferian, Editor





> Story is unusual and setting intriguing.
> - John Sterling, Editor





> I loved reading _Endangered_! Good job with the suspense and with making Melanie a sympathetic character.
> - Gloria Underwood, former English Professor, Savannah College of Art & Design





> Like feel of story. Vivid characters. Intriguing setting. Beautiful prolog. Excellent fire-fighting scene. Good sex scene.
> - Linda Lee Barclay, Literary Agent


Thanks for taking the time to look.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, Mara and Ford, and congratulations on your book.

(If you've gotten this welcome before, it's just as a matter of housekeeping. We like to put a copy of the "welcome letter" in each book thread. It doesn't mean you've done anything wrong, it just helps us know that you know the rules.)

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here.

--Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information. You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days. Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Oh, and one more thing: be sure to check out the index threads at the top of the Book Bazaar. . . .there are details there about how you can be listed so that our readers can find you.

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

_Endangered_ is a suspense novel that's been twenty-plus years in the making. As volunteers for a science museum's loggerhead turtle project, we fell in love with the sea island ecology. We researched turtles, barrier islands, sea island and Gullah cultures. . . . Then, we created a story with a twisting plot and compelling characters.

From the first time we sent out the manuscript (to literary agent Julian Bach), we've received very personal responses. For example, Mr. Bach reported that he took the manuscript home to read it a second time. He decided that though our first draft was good, it wasn't good enough at that time. From his remarks and those of others, we revised and revised. When we sent it out again, the manuscript still received encouragement but, ultimately, refusal.

The manuscript laid in a file cabinet (and in various computer hard drives) for about ten years. Then, while recovering from pneumonia this spring, we decided it was time to get off our deathbed and do what we had said we were going to do: publish our novel.

It's not as if we haven't been writing and publishing; we have been. _Endangered_ is our ninth book. Other books include two camping guides (_Camp the U.S._ series - now out of print but published by Globe Pequot Press), two retirement books (_The Retirement Sourcebook_ and _101 Secrets to a Great Retirement_ distributed by McGraw-Hill), a Children's-Choice-Award-winning book (_ABC All-American Riddles_ by Peel Publications), a coffeetable book of photographs of our area (_Focus on the Foothills_), and two wine compendiums (_Winning Wines_).

For various reasons, our last three books with "big" publishers have received little publicity. So, we've decided: maybe, we could do as well on our own. We're giving it a go!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Wow! We submitted our novel, _*Endangered*_, to _Reader's Favorite_ for a review - and the reviewer gave it ***** (5 stars)! It's posted on Amazon. Here's the link:
http://www.amazon.com/Endangered-ebook/dp/B0040V4DIU/ref=tmm_kin_title_0?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2_4
Mara & Ford


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello to everyone in the Charlotte, NC area. Saturday, Nov 13, we'll be at Park Road Books from 1:30 - 3:30pm to sign both *Endangered* and *Winning Wines*.

Come by, we'd love to talk with you.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Last Friday evening, Ford and I gave our first reading from our new novel, *Endangered*. The event was our local contemporary art gallery's "Open Stage." After a short introduction of ourselves and how we write together, I read the Prolog; he read the first scene of Chapter 1. To close our time, we alternated telling about some of the other exciting scenes - such as the hurricane, the firefighting scene, sex on the beach....


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

*Endangered* authors will soon revisit the book's setting - Savannah, GA. Look for us at The Book Lady on Liberty Street in the historic district.


----------



## kayakruthie (Jan 28, 2010)

Mary, I live in the Florida Panhandle, and this looks like my kind of book.  I one-clicked it, and can't wait to read it.  Good luck.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks, Ruth. "Ford" and I (Mara) hope you enjoy the suspense. We had so much fun, doing all the research and plotting the story.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We just returned from a wonderful book signing in Savannah, GA (the setting for _*Endangered*_. We were excited to reconnect with the loggerhead turtle research project (now known as The Caretta Research Project). Our week-long volunteer work for the project was the inspiration for this novel.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Woo-hoo! Ford's sister called to say she had just finished _*Endangered*_ and loved it. What's unusual is she never reads fiction, but decided to read the copy she had purchased for her son.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We had a rare Christmas snowstorm in Tryon - a great photo opportunity.
Hope your holidays are joyous.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Happy New Year!
We've begun work on our first video clip for _*Endangered*_ - a Gullah story called "The Three Lil' Pear."


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Hopefully, the slide show video will be ready in a couple of days.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Our "Three Li Pear" slideshow is up on YouTube and on our web site: http://www.endangeredthebook.com/reading.htm.

Hope you enjoy the attempt!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We're back after a warm & sunny week away and are flattered to see a total of seven (7) five-star reviews on Amazon. Thankfully, our goal of producing a satisfying read is happening. We're excited!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Our 8th five-star review on Amazon -- thank you!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

On our return from a week in Florida, we were thrilled to find the ninth 5-star review for _*Endangered*_ on Amazon. We love positive feedback.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

A tenth review has been posted. Hooray, that's a 5-star review every week for the past month.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Nuts - our book work is on hold as our office is leaking. Turns out a rat (or a pack of them) have eaten sections out of the membrane roof. So, it's remove the decking and repair, plus rodent proof over the next few days.


----------



## Michele Scott (Jan 28, 2011)

This sounds like a great plot line.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

It does indeed - perhaps a tragedy.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We will be participating in a local authors event at the Spartanburg, SC Main Library on Thursday, March 31 from 6 - 8 pm. Come by and discuss writing projects with a dozen authors.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Join us at Malaprops Book Store in Asheville, NC on Friday, April 15th at 7:00pm for a regional authors' event and book signing. We'd love to chat.


----------



## mamiller (Apr 28, 2009)

I would love to try and make that, Mary, as I'm only a couple hours away, and the book does sound great!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Maureen --

We look forward to meeting you!

Mary Helen "Mara" and Shuford "Ford"


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Check out our authors' interview:
http://www.sellingbooks.com/mary-helen-mara-smith-and-shuford-ford-smith-endangered


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

The Poet Laureate of North Carolina, Cathy Smith-Bowers, sent us the following comments about *Endangered*:

"Very early into this sensuously mysterious novel, one realizes that the powerful and determined sea turtle of 500,000 years ago so elegantly and poignantly described in the prolog is not the only one who is Endangered. This story is not only a Who done it? but a very compelling Who's doing it? I found myself being pulled between wanting to move to an island off the coast of Georgia to wanting to get as far away from one as I possibly could. Such tension is the mark of masterful writing. Bravo to the authors of this stunning mystery!"


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

_*Endangered*_ was just picked for a book club discussion -- and we were invited!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Returned from a tent-camping trip in the SC lowcountry (next to a beautiful beach). Once again. it was fun to enjoy the ecology that inspired _*Endangered*_.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Received a wonderful review of _*Endangered*_ from Diana Gleasner, author of *Florida Off the Beaten Path* (and almost a hundred other books).
Thanks, Diana.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

_*Endangered*_ is a perfect beach read.
Check out our press release:
http://www.free-press-release.com/news-take-a-trip-to-the-beach-with-endangered-1308665850.html


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

After weeks of work, Ford has launched a completely new look for our web site http://www.livesimplywithstyle.com.

It has over fifty articles and hundreds of photos. We'd love any feedback and if you find a mistake or error (  horrors!) -- please let us know.

Thanks.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Next weekend (July 30 - 31), our "studio" will be part of Tryon, NC's Art Trek. If you are in the area, drop by.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

For two days, we have a special house guest. She's a former board member of the Savannah Science Museum that started the loggerhead turtle research project which inspired the setting for _*Endangered*_. What a treat!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Our non-fiction book, *Winning Wines*, will be included on WSPA-TV's "Your Carolina" airing 9/1/2011.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Recently received word from Beth Brand, editor of _50 Forward_ magazine, that she considered _*Endangered*_ a great beach read.

Thanks.

PS: Our other book, _*Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $12 or Less*_, has a brand new edition -- published a couple of hours ago!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

WOW! *Endangered* has had its best monthly Kindle sales by far -- and it's only the 19th. Hope it continues.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

it's been a slow week for us as Ford's back is giving him fits. Still, the weather is glorious and _*Endangered*_ continues to sell at the Kindle store. Life's good.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

_*Endangered*_'s sales continue their upward swing and Ford's back is better. That's good as today we celebrate our 43rd wedding anniversary.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

This Thursday (10/13) at 6pm, we will be sharing ideas about the mystery writing process at the Polk County Library in Columbus, NC. Also on the program will be Mark Schweizer, author of the Liturgical Mystery series. If you live nearby, stop in.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

The discussion at the library last week was a lot of fun considering Mark could probably be a stand-up comedian.

_*Endangered*_ continues to do well while we have to prepare for a large book club event. Gulp.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Interestingly, in this past two weeks and for the first time, we've had several women talk to us about the sex scenes in our novel, _*Endangered*_. First, an older woman who lost her husband early in their marriage told us that we had really captured all the feelings of a woman experiencing great loss. Then, members of a book club practically booed another member who thought our sex-on-the-beach scene was gratuitous.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

*Endangered* was purchased and read by a former proof editor. She found only one error in the book - a spelling error! It will be corrected.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We're back from a few days away -- at the beach. The Lowcountry is a perfect place for Thanksgiving -- no bugs and mild temperatures.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Recently, we received these comments in a fan letter:
"I'm not a "whodunit" fan, but *Endangered* is so much more than that - especially the fine descriptions of sea island culture, ecological interests, and the very real emotions of great personal loss and emotional rehabilitation." ... "I'm amazed at the joint authorship. I heard only one voice. Congratulations on a superior first novel!"


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Try our suspense novel, _*Endangered*_. Its setting is lovingly researched and described amongst all the mystery and mayhem. That's _*Endangered*_!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

A belated holiday greeting has let us know that the biologist who checked our novel *ENDANGERED* for its scientific content is now focusing on sea turtles. Hooray, the loggerheads (who are important in our novel) need all the help they can get!


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

Nice! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Thanks for the reply, Tamara -- enjoyed your web site.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We have begun the rewrite of our second novel that will entail a three-month trip around the US to check our research. We'll share more about this project in the next couple of months.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Continuing to read about Georgia's ecologies, we found these conservation ideas by Janisse Ray in her recent Wormsloe Foundation Nature Book, *Drifting into Darien: A Personal and Natural History of the Altamaha River*:
•	Avoid lawn and garden chemicals, some of which wind up in our waterways (and in our food)
•	Stash litter securely in your boat, vehicle, or backpack until you can get to a trash can.
•	Never kill a wading bird, for any reason.
•	Be the keeper of whatever place you live.

We would add to the last idea all the places you love. For us that includes the sea islands, the setting of our novel _*Endangered*_.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

As an author, how do you make your characters come alive? We invite ours to come sit and talk  with us. It makes it easier to describe their looks, their mannerisms, their way of talking.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Aside from writing together, we also photograph together. Here is a link to a press release on our next exhibition:
http://www.free-press-release.com/news-smiths-featured-on-tryon-s-art-trot-1331306889.html


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We’ll skipping book comments this time as we’re striving to get 25+ photos ready for Saturday’s Art Trot. In the unlikely event that any of you are in the Tryon, NC area, drop by and see us at Bravo Interior Design Studios between 5 and 8pm.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

From 5-8pm tonight (Friday, December 7), we will be signing all of our books, including _*Endangered*_, at The Garden Gallery (inside Thompson Landscaping), 83 Palmer Street, Tryon, NC during Tryon's Christmas Stroll.
For those in the area, come see us!


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

Last Thursday, we were featured live on "Carolina Now" to talk about one of our other books _*Winning Wines: Medal Winners for $15 or Less*_. It was a lot of fun since Megan Heidlberg is such a great hostess. You can see it at http://www.carolinanow.tv/video/entry/winning-wines.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

On January 12th, we will be presenting a photo show "Traveling to Protected Places" at 10:00 a.m. The location will be at the Anne Elizabeth Suratt Nature Center at Walnut Creek Preserve near Lake Lure, NC. Many of the images will be from the settings of our upcoming second novel. You can find out more at http://www.pacolet.org/upcoming_events.html.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

It was fun doing the photo-talk last week at the Pacolet Area Conservancy. Even more rewarding was the gift given by Walnut Creek to PAC - a copy of _*Endangered*_!

This week was about wine. On a trip to Greenville, SC, we visited a Publix and noticed their wine specials for the week. They had Concannon's Glen Ellen line on sale for $6.99 for the 1.5L size (equivalent to $3.50 per bottle)! We looked up Glen Ellen in the current _*Winning Wines*_ and discovered the 2009 Petite Sirah had a score of 89.5 and earned a *Best-Bang-for-the-Buck* designation. We grabbed a couple. Last night we tasted and added our approval of the judges' rating. The wine is rich, full-bodied, and incredibly smooth.


----------



## maraford (Oct 21, 2010)

We spent most of the past week working on house projects, rather than writing. We have been organizing for the rewrite of our second novel. Also, we are tweaking our wine book.

Speaking of wine, since we are expecting an ice storm today, it's the perfect time to mention a winning white wine - brrr. Most Chardonnay afficionados go for a buttery, creamy taste. But Chardonnays can also be made for a crisp finish (think Sauvignon Blanc) that can be very pleasant when paired with a heavy meal. One such entry scored well in _*Winning Wines*_, the 2009 Australian entry from Wyndham Estate. The judges gave it an outstanding score of 90; we designated it as a *Best Bang for the Buck*. It's clean, dry - all in all a pleasant surprise, perfect with turkey.


----------

